# Tools für PHP und andere



## MLK_Server (12. August 2004)

Alloha!

Kennt jemand von euch gute Tools die für PHP, SQL und was ein Server halt so brauch gut sind und die man auf nem Win 2k3 installieren kann

Wäre nett wenn ihr mir nen Paar Links da lassen könntet!

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe!

MfG
-MLK-


----------



## Sinac (12. August 2004)

An was für Tools hast du denn gedacht?
Also PHP musst du wohl von Hand programmieren.
Und für SQL gibt wohl ein paar Tools die deine Syntax überprüfen oder so.
Wäre gut wenn du etwas näher beschreibst was du machen möchtest.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## MLK_Server (12. August 2004)

Ja also ich dachte da eher daran, das PHP, SQL, PERL und weiss Gott was es da alles gibt, das die halt auf meinem Server laufen bzw funktionieren! Also wenn ich jetzt eine PHP Seite auf mienem Server aufrufen würde würde diese zu 100% nicht geladen werden weil mir die Programme dafür fehlen 

Es geht mir eigentlich nur darum!

MfG
-MLK-


----------



## Arne Buchwald (12. August 2004)

Was ist das hier für ein sinnloser Thread?

Einen Server betreiben, aber nicht wissen, welche Programme es gibt bzw. welche Programme man selbst benötigt?


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. August 2004)

Um Arnes Aussage höflicher zu formulieren:




Ein günstiger Webhoster (1&1, Domainbox, etc.) tut es in der Regel viel besser und vor allem SICHERER  ;-)


----------



## MLK_Server (23. August 2004)

Nein es geht  hauptsächlig darum das ich im 3 Lehrjahr ein Projekt machen muss so und um mich darauf schonmal vor zu bereiten habe ich mir ein Thema ausgesucht wie z.B.  Webserver 

so

und um nicht ganz so dumm da zu stehen und auch nen guten Server auf zu stellen habe ich mir gedacht nen Win 2k3 Server der PhP MySQL und und und kann allerdings habe ich mich nie mit PHP MySQL oder was es auch noch alles gibt auseinander geszt und deswegen wollte ich hier mal fragen was es überhaupt alles gibt und ob ihr da Tools für Windows kennt! 

Also es geht nicht um einen Host oder um eine Webseite die ich auf meinem rechner haben will oder so sondern um ein Schulprojekt!

Ich hoffe ihr wisst jetzt worum es mir geht!

MfG
-MLK-


----------



## Arne Buchwald (23. August 2004)

Na ja, wie man sich dann das Thema Webserver aussuchen kann, ist mir zwar nicht verständlich, aber das geht mich auch nichts an. 

MLK_Server: Bitte beachte aber trotzdem deine Groß- und Kleinschreibung sowie die Interpunktion (vgl. Nutzungsregeln), so dass deine Beiträge auch bei schnellerem Lesen gut verständlich sind. 

Zu einem Windows-Server: PHP, Perl, mySQL, asp.net - ich kann mir zwar vorstellen, dass nachher alles läuft, der Rechner aber wohl offen wie ein Scheunentoor ist, da eine sichere Installation scheinbar insbesondere von asp.net recht viel Arbeit / Wissen über den IIS bzw. dessen Rechte-/Benutzerverwaltung erfordert.


----------



## Neurodeamon (23. August 2004)

Theoretisch kann man sich ein WAMPP installieren (http://www.apachefriends.org), das sollte relativ sicher sein 

Also .. Tools an sich gibt es viele, was sollen die Tools für MySQL, Apache können?
Womit bringst Du den Begriff 'Tools' in Zusammenhang?
Die Verwaltung des Webservers? Die Installation?


----------



## MLK_Server (24. August 2004)

Mit Tools meine ich z.B. Programme die auf dem server laufen damit der Benutzer z.B. PHP oder MySQL nutzen kann

Zum Thema "offen wie ein Scheunentor" muss ich sagen, dass es nur eine art der Einstellung ist und die ist nicht so schwer, wenn man ein Win 2k3 Handbuch hat indem alles erklärt wird ;o) ausserdem geht es nur um ein Projekt indem PHP, MySQl und so eigentlich nicht gefragt sind aber dennoch von mir aufgefasst werden um zu zeigen das mann nicht unbedingt ein Unix System aufbauen muss!

MfG
-MLK-


----------



## Neurodeamon (24. August 2004)

Dann ist wie gesagt das Apachefriends WAMPP die beste (einfachste) Wahl. Ansnsten müsstest du Dir einfach den Mysql und IIS installieren, PHP in den IIS einbinden. Das sollte eigentlich nicht zu schwer sein.

http://www.apache.org  (falls kein IIS gewünscht wird)
http://www.php.net
http://www.mysql.org

Da bekommt man alles was man braucht


----------

